
Cognitive Computing (2011) - theideasmith
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2011/8/114944-cognitive-computing/fulltext
======
argaldo
Pretty-formatted PDF version of the article:
[http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/1980000/1978559/p62-modha.pd...](http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/1980000/1978559/p62-modha.pdf?ip=46.26.82.155&id=1978559&acc=OPEN&key=4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E6D218144511F3437&CFID=545365969&CFTOKEN=82417160&__acm__=1442141653_c9b2ee43bb59cef0bcfb0f1972c406f8)

~~~
vlukman
Try this one instead [http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2011/8/114944-cognitive-
comput...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2011/8/114944-cognitive-
computing/pdf)

------
meeper16
Reminds me of Cognitive Biomimicry "Generating content summarizations similar
to the way a human might do so" [http://52.10.12.34/biomimetic-
cognition/biomimetic-api.html](http://52.10.12.34/biomimetic-
cognition/biomimetic-api.html)

